# Skills assessment from TRA



## Tina2211 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hi all, i am new to this forum and i need your advise. For my profession i need to get skills assessed from TRA. i have to send them transcripts but in my post graduation transcripts, they have mentioned my name as MR.Kiran instead of .Kiran, will that cause a problem? Shall I get new transcripts?


----------

